# Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 3



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 3

In this video I will show you how you can extract the Door and drawer front heights and widths and put them in their own columns. I will also show you how to remove the extra text in the door name.

To do this I will be using text to columns. I will also show you how you can use the replace method as well as the InStrRev and InStr functions and more. So be sure to watch it all.

If you have not viewed Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 1 or part 2 be sure to watch them to get caught up to where I am at on this project.


----------

